# Any better camera than Cybershot HX7V?



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2011)

HI!

As some of might know, I purchased a Sony Cybershot HX7V for 15600. I just want to know if there is even a better camera I *could have bought* in same price range.... Just asking if this was my best buy


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

yaah saw that it other thread...congrats...I think its sufficient for u to start learning...now give me some answers..I will take a test 

1. does it have aperture priority, shutter priority , manual mode and program auto mode
2. can it record 1080p video
3. does it support SDXC cards
4. does it have a panaroma shot mode


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. 

1: Whats aperture priority?  Whats Shutter Priority? 
And it has manual and program auto modes.

2: Yup, it can record at 1080. Its movie recording resolution is 1920*1080.

3: yup, it does support SDXC cards.
4: Yup, it has panaroma shot mode.

It also has a 3d panaroma, not sure what it does


----------



## Soumik (Jul 26, 2011)

^^ Isnt HX9V available for almost same price... You should go for that one.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 26, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^^ Isnt HX9V available for almost same price... You should go for that one.


its for 18k.


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

^^ Its available for 15K online buddy. Letsbuy.com


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 7, 2011)

How My Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 Will Compare With Cybershot HX7V? Which is better?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2011)

with side by side comparison I can say ...

TZ10 have CCD sensor, normal focus distance of 50cm, faster shutter speed of 1/2000 and aperture priority and shutter priority setting

HX7V have CMOS sensor, 90cm normal focus distance..faster continuous shots of 10 shots per second

here is the link *www.dpreview.com/products/compare/side-by-side?products=panasonic_dmczs7&products=sony_dschx7v


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

@Geek-With-Lens - compared to HX7v, i'd say TZ10.  compared HX9V... i would equal with less number of features...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2011)

the best thing in TZ10 is manual modes like aperture priority, shutter priority, ...which help in learning photography...if u prefer automatic mode then HX7V or HX9V is ok


----------

